# Audi relationship with VW



## GoLowDrew (Jun 6, 2003)

Sorry guys, I'm new to Audi brand. Just thinking about one now.
What is the relationship between Audi and VW?
It is sort of a Lexus-Toyota type? Meaning it's all marketing and the products are the "same." It's all Toyota in Japan.
Or more of a Ford-Mazda thing? It's the same parent company, and they may share platform, engine, and parts.
Or none of the above.
I see the 2.0T engine is shared and once read Passat is the same as A4 and the TT is off the Beetle/Golf.


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Audi relationship with VW (GoLowDrew)*

VW owns Audi Porsche Lambo Seat and Skoda and maybe a few others thats the only ones i know. And yes they share alot of common things. The 2.0t engine 1.8t engine 2.8v6 3.0v6 3.2v6 w12 the disel motors. the haldex awd system.  And some of the technology is the same from car to car model to model look at the mk3's they had vacuum door locks and audi uses that as well. Sometimes they share chassis and platforms. 
Mazda is same way with ford to clear u up on that. Ford owns mazda and if u look all the parts have a ford stamping logo on them. But most of mazda designs are fords. The mazda 6 is the mercey milian. 
But companys are in business to make money so they share if its possible. They design a car with what can they share from model to model in mind to cut down on developmental costs and make the car cheaper. 
Like prim example the S4 suspension system in the b5 is used in the b5 passat b6 A4 B5 A4 with Sport version and i think b6 S4 as well


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Audi relationship with VW (chaos2984)*

Actually VW owns Audi, Bentley, Bugatti, Lambo, Seat & Skoda. The parent company is known as VAG. Porsche currently owns just over 35% of VAG and will be increasing that in the near future. 
Each brand is independently marketed and designed, although they share many components in the name of cost saving. There is currently more differentiation between VW and Audi than there was even 5 years ago. Right now the A3 and TT are built on the MkV platform, so they're brothers of the Golf/Rabbit, Jetta, Passat, Tiguan. But the rest of Audi's cars do not share a chassis with a VW. The Toureg, Audi Q7, and Porsche Cayenne are all chassis twins and have a lot in common.
Some Audi engines are similar, though not identical to VW's. Audi uses longitudinal motors, while VW's are transversely mounted. So each company's 2.0T is somewhat unique. VW's 3.2 VR6 has an iron block, Audi's is aluminum and FSI. Audi typically uses better auto transmissions as well, though there are exceptions such as the Passat 3.6. 
Its really more of a Mazda - Ford type of relationship.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Group


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (izzo)*

nice info thanks for wiki


----------

